# Aviano 675g - towbar fitting & towing



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I thinking of fitting a towbar to my MH and wanted some advice on the cost and weight limits. Has anyone fitted a towbar to their Aviano and what is the maximum weight they can tow.

Weve bought a Smart car and now need a matching towbar and trailer which will be legal. I dont wish to tow it on an A frame (and dont want to get into a discussion on that subject :roll: ).

Andy


----------

